

DARPA: We Are Engineering the Organisms That Will Terraform Mars - cryptoz
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/darpa-we-are-engineering-the-organisms-that-will-terraform-mars/

======
andrewstuart
thereby destroying yet another pristine wilderness in the name of progress.

~~~
reustle
I don't think there is much to destroy

~~~
a3n
What? It's a whole planet! Even if there's no life, there's geological and
cosmological history.

------
deciplex
Unless they can find a way to turn Mars into a magnet, this seems like a waste
of time.

